# whats shopping like in your city??



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I highly doubt Field´s is the largest shopping mall in the Nordic. If you don´t concider Finland as a Nordic country, then maybe.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Union Square in San Francisco is one of the premier shopping districts in the United States.


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah i was just in san francisco. Its probalbly one of my favorite cities in the world!!!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London*

*Oxford Street* is probably London's most famous shopping street. It claims to be 'Europe's largest high street'. Londoners tend to avoid Oxford Street unless necessary, because of the amount of people there. Famous stores on the street include *Selfridges, flagship Marks & Spencer, flagship HMV (largest music shop in Europe at 50,000sq.ft), flagship 'Disney Store, Topshop (the world's biggest fashion store.. ie. single shop), and many others.*
http://www.oxfordstreet.co.uk/











*Regents Street* starts at Picadilly, and ends at Oxford Circus (the junction with Oxford St.) It is smaller than Oxford Street, but includes many more "upmarket" stores, including: *'Apple Store' (the first in Europe, and the 4th outside the US), flagship Austin Reed, Hamleys (now 2nd largest toystore in the world, surpassed by Toys R Us in New York), and Liberty Department store amongst others.*
http://www.regentstreetonline.com/











*Bluewater Shopping Centre*, when opened in 1999/2000, was Europe's largest mall. It is now probably in the top 3. The mall covers 154,000 m² (1,600,000 ft²). The mall has 27 million visitors, over 330 stores and 40 cafés, bars and restaurants plus a 13-screen Cinema.


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah I was in London in May and Wow!!! Its awsome I have family there so I go there a lot. Oxford street is the best.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Bahnhofstrasse, Zürich is one of the world's most expensive and exclusive shopping avenues.

Bahnhofstrasse (Station Street) starts at Zürich HB railway station (Central Station) and ends 1.4 km away at Bürkliplatz (National Bank, Hotel Baur au Lac).

http://www.bahnhofstrasse-zuerich.ch/index_e.html

Biggest stores are Globus, Jelmoly and Manor. But the street is more famous for Jewlery and Timepieces:
Airbijoux, Les Ambassadeurs AG, L Berkowitsch Co., Boutique Chopard, Chronometrie Beyer, Bucherer AG, Bulgari SA, Cartier Zürich, Christ Uhren und, Schmuck AG, Gilbert Albert, Gübelin AG, Gut Juwelier Zürich AG, Juwelier KURZ, Meister Juwelier AG, Omega Boutique, La Serlas, Swarovski Store, Swatch-Store, Tiffany & Co., Türler Uhren & Juwelen, P.+R. Weill AG, ZM Zett-Meyer AG


























The Glatt Shoping centre ist the biggest of Zürich and situated just at the border of the city:
http://www.glatt.ch/










In Spring next year a new center called Sihl City will open with 100'000m2 of space with shopping, cinemas, spa, hotel, nightclubs.
http://www.sihlcity.ch/en/index.html


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

mark*ie said:


> Wow H&M C&A ! Big names ? I think not... umm I'll give you a 2/10 for shopping


They are big names...and mainstream. And that's what you can find in the Mönckebergstraße. What are "Big Names" for you then?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

mark*ie said:


> Wow H&M C&A ! Big names ? I think not... umm I'll give you a 2/10 for shopping


They are big names...and mainstream. And that's what you can find in the Mönckebergstraße. What are "Big Names" for you then?
As I've said the designer shops are in the other streets I've mentioned. And I forgot the "Schanzenviertel", which is full of emerging artists and designers with their galleries and hell a lot of restaurants and bars.


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

I couldn't find any good pictures, but in Queens, there's Downtown Flushing, Jamaica Center, and Austin Street in Forest Hills. There are also a few malls and shopping centers such as Queens Center Mall, Bay Terrace, Flushing Mall, etc, but most Queens residents usually make a trip to Manhattan or Roosevelt Field Mall in Nassau County when looking for mall-type stores. Even though most Queens residents prefer Roosevelt Field, the compact Queens Center is still the most profitable mall per square foot in America. It stands out among American malls because it comes right up to the street, and there is no surface parking, just a rather small garage next door since it has really good access to public transportation.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

In Hong Kong, virtually all buildings (except for expensive estates on the island hillside) have lower floors with at least one floor of retail. There are many residential buildings with 3, 4, or 5 floors of retail. The crush of pedestrian traffic makes the atmosphere very hectic and overwhelming.

In addition, there are specific roads which are pedestrian only all year round because they are covered by retailers.


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

This is Seattle
Nordstrom- a high end department store in the Seattle area

The Bon Marche- recently bought by Macy's

Louis Vuitton

Bananna Republic

This is Pine Street the heart of the shopping district


Sorry the pictures are kinda small


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry I don't have any photos, but shopping for Minneapolis-St. Paul includes the following:

Mall of America (Bloomington, MN): The 2.5 million sf behemoth with Nordstrom, Macy's, Bloomingdales, Sears and about 400 other shops plus a huge enclosed amusement park. IKEA also has a huge store across the street.

Downtown Minneapolis: Downtown shopping remains pretty successful by US dwtn standards (though nothing special by European or even Canadian standards) with a huge Marshall Fields (soon to become Macy's), Nieman Marcus, Target (a 2-level store), Saks Off Fifth, Crate & Barrel and a few other major stores. Downtown also has the areas largest collection of restaurants and bars. East Hennepin, across the river from dwtn, is also an improving area for boutiques and restaurants

Southdale (Edina, MN): although the mall is struggling a bit, it deserves mention because it was the first enclosed regional mall built in the US (if not the world), completed in 1956

Other malls: we have 7 other regional malls, plus two lifestyle centers, and a high-end specialty mall (The Galleria, located in Edina adjacent to Southdale Mall. The Galleria includes tenants like Tiffany Co.)

Other interesting areas:
Grand Avenue (St. Paul, MN): approximately 1-mile long corridor (between Dale & Lexington) lined with an interesting mix of independant shops, boutiques, apartments, restaurants, and chain stores
50th & France: a tony, high-end area in SW Mpls/Edina
Uptown: an eclectic, trendy retail/restaurant/nightlife area located 1 - 1.5 miles southwest of dwtn Mpls at lake Street & Hennepin Avenue
East Lake St. (Minneapolis): large ethnic retail area with lots of Hispanic, Asian and East African businesses and restaurants


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, when it comes to shopping, I think no city in Europe can beat Paris.

World famous *department stores*:

Le Bon Marché, the oldest department store in the world, founded in 1838 (California was still Mexican).


















Samaritaine, another classic.


















Everybody knows Le Printemps.


















Galeries Lafayette around Christmas time. The inside dome is out of this world.


















World famous *shopping streets*:

Champs-Élysées for luxury goods.


















Rue de la Paix for jewellers (Cartier) and luxury boutiques.









Boulevard Saint Germain for fashion clothes and designer stores.









Beyond the historic districts of Paris, there are *133 shopping malls* spread throughout Greater Paris, with 42 million sq. ft of retail space:

CNIT in La Défense









Val d'Europe shopping mall, in the eastern suburbs, said to be one of the largest in Europe.


















Chinagora, the largest Chinese shopping mall in Europe I believe.


















In Greater Paris there are also *971 supermarkets & hypermarkets* with 20 million sq. ft of retail space:

Carrefour, whose headquarters are in Paris.









Mass grocery shopping at the hypermarket. The typical life of 9 million Parisian suburbanites.


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

bay_area said:


> Union Square in San Francisco is one of the premier shopping districts in the United States.


i felt like a kid in a candy store when i was there. a great mix of affordable stores with stores i could never dream of buying something at.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skybean said:


> In Hong Kong, virtually all buildings (except for expensive estates on the island hillside) have lower floors with at least one floor of retail. There are many residential buildings with 3, 4, or 5 floors of retail. The crush of pedestrian traffic makes the atmosphere very hectic and overwhelming.
> 
> In addition, there are specific roads which are pedestrian only all year round because they are covered by retailers.


True about HK's residential buildings. And it's not just in the hillsides of HK Island but also in most luxury or private developments in Kowloon, New Territories or Lantau.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seoul*, like many Asian cities, has a number of open-air street markets :

Namdaemun 














































Myeong-dong














































Itaewon


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

Hollywood Does have a lot of shopping


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

yin_yang said:


> i felt like a kid in a candy store when i was there. a great mix of affordable stores with stores i could never dream of buying something at.


LOL..very true.
Union Square has chic Bloomingdale's across the street from penny pinching Payless Shoe Source and Marshall's. budget friendly Old Navy and Ross are only 1.5 blocks from Gucci, Ferragamo and Louis Vuitton! Emporio Armani and Prada are around the corner from Sketchers and so on.


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

Question: WTF is a "Lifestyle Center"? I realize the name is most likely doublespeak, but I've never heard of the term before I started coming to these forums.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In SF, I usually shop around Haight St. especially Amoeba Records. Though they also have branches in Berkeley and Hollywood.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Amoeba is an East Bay icon that has been a staple on Telegraph Ave in Berkeley for decades-The other locations are really new by comparison. Glad you like it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

bay_area said:


> Amoeba is an East Bay icon that has long been a staple on Telegraph Ave in Berkeley-The other locations are really new by comparison. Glad you like it.


I've been to all three. Though the one in Hollywood is the largest.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

and the owners in Berkeley appreciate the profits.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

The LA area shopping scene looks like this:

Melrose Ave. - Lots of small boutique stores with a rather colorful yet humble exterior (stores include Fred Segal and lots of small stuff)










Robertson Blvd. - A rather recent celeb hot spot to shop in boutique stores. Stores include Kitson and Lisa Kline

Rodeo Drive - Perhaps the most upscale shopping in LA (stores include the ussual suspects like Bulgari, Armani, Gucci, Versace, Harry Winston, Louis Vuitton, etc.)










Beverly Blvd - The quieter, more sophisticated version of Melrose. (includes the Beverly Center)

There is more and more like La Brea and Santee Alley and more


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

AndySocks said:


> Question: WTF is a "Lifestyle Center"? I realize the name is most likely doublespeak, but I've never heard of the term before I started coming to these forums.


A lifestyle center is like a regional mall except it is unenclosed and lacks department store anchors. Typically, they'll have a size of 250,000 sf - 450,000 sf, feature attractive (though EFIS faux) architectural design and include high image retail stores like Williams Sonoma, Ann Taylor, Crate & Barrel. Stores are usually grouped along a main street. They've been around for about 15 years but have increased in popularity in the past five years as people get bored with malls. I'd argue that the Country Club District in Kansas City, MO (built in the 1910s-20s) is the inspiration for lifestyle centers.


----------



## westisbest (Apr 25, 2005)

As of now it could be better but as of 2008 it will rival anything in the world. The largest retail development in Europe is happening in Liverpool


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A pedestrianized shopping street in *Stockholm* :


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Helsinki Shopping:



Most expensive phone for sale in this newly opened Nokia store goes for 40 000€.



The following pics aren´t mine:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

AndySocks said:


> Question: WTF is a "Lifestyle Center"? I realize the name is most likely doublespeak, but I've never heard of the term before I started coming to these forums.


To me, a lifestyle is a mall that has leisure amenities for the upscale consumer, basically a mall for rich people...

Since malls are not popular to build anymore in the US, this has been the new development to build...Suburban Hartford built like three in the last five years...


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Everyone in Asia comes to Hong Kong to go shopping for $150 Fendi bags!
(instead of $4000)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Everyone in Asia comes to Hong Kong to go shopping for $150 Fendi bags!
> (instead of $4000)


They're probably fake though


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Everyone in Asia comes to Hong Kong to go shopping for $150 Fendi bags!
> (instead of $4000)


Shenzhen is the haven for fake brand names!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Shenzhen is the haven for fake brand names!


How about Bangkok? I think almost Asian city have their areas for fake brands maybe except Tokyo


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> How about Bangkok? I think almost Asian city have their areas for fake brands maybe except Tokyo


Shenzhen is far more rampant. I didn't see people soliciting fake merchandise on the streets. It may be a different story at the Chatuchak but Shenzhen already has a huge mall devoted to fakes right at the Hong Kong rail crossing / border.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Since when did it become cool for a city to have illegal stuff for sale? hno:


Why would one even buy something fake? Being fake is an indication of a loser!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Since when did it become cool for a city to have illegal stuff for sale? hno:
> 
> 
> Why would one even buy something fake? Being fake is an indication of a loser!


It's cheaper and sometimes, they can be look or even be better than the real thing.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Since when did it become cool for a city to have illegal stuff for sale? hno:
> 
> 
> Why would one even buy something fake? Being fake is an indication of a loser!


It is a very lucrative trade. The materials are cheap and they can sell the wares at a very reasonable price, so the margins are high. In fact, some are so good the brand manufacturer has to fly in experts to closely examine whether the item is a real or a fake.

There are also plenty of factories in southern China so a lot of the fakes are manufactured locally and end up in Shenzhen to satisfy the Hong Kong crowd.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

This is the most famous mexican department store Palacio de Hierro.
At Mexico City.










This is the most expensive street in Mexico City. Is Presidente Mazaryk Street is full of Luxury Boutiques and Restaurants. Home to Louis Vuitton, Armani, Bvlgari, Tiffany & Co., Cartier, etc.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Not a lot of those upscale shopping streets in Salt Lake City. There's some shopping downtown, but really only in malls.

Crossroads Plaza and ZCMI Center Mall - The two main malls downtown, right across the street from each other. Built sometime in the 70s. All the stores have left for the moment, however, since they're soon to undergo massive renovation. Stores that used to be there (most, if not all, which I believe will return when renovation is complete), are Meier & Frank (formerly ZCMI, soon to be Macy's), Borders, and Nordstrom, among others. The ZCMI Center Mall is so named for ZCMI, which was the first department store in the United States. They've all been converted into Meier & Frank's, however, which will all soon be converted to Macy's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZCMI_Center_Mall 

Unfortunately, there isn't yet an article on the Crossroads Plaza.

Entrance to the ZCMI Center Mall









Gateway Mall - Two-story outdoor shopping mall built downtown in 2002. Stores include an Abercrombie & Fitch, Aeropastale, Banana Republic, Gap, Hot Topic, and Barnes & Noble, among others. It also has a 12-screen cinema. It also has plenty of restaraunts. I don't think it fits the definition of a lifestyle center, but it's probably pretty close. Considered the yuppy mall around here. It does, however, have this cool fountain that operates in the summer.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gateway_District 









Other malls include:
Cottonwood Mall - In Holladay, built in the 1950s, it was the first enclosed shopping mall in the state. It has a Meier & Frank (Macy's) and a J.C. Penny, and really nothing else anybody's heard of. It's really going downhill, although it's going to be renovated (or so I've heard).
Fashion Place Mall - In Murray, the biggest mall in Utah. There's not much good here, either.
Valley Fair Mall - In West Valley City, this mall also sucks.
South Towne Center - In Sandy, I don't really know if it sucks or not or what it has. It is being expanded soon, I believe.

Other shopping centers include:
Trolley Square - In Salt Lake City...really old. Not much good stuff, although there is I believe an 8-screen cinema. Mostly has crappy specialized shops (no, specialized shops are not crappy, but these one mostly are). It will soon undergo an expansion, however.
Sugarhouse shopping center - Not far from here in Salt Lake City, it's a combination of two newer shopping centers (one probably the 60s ot 70s and the other late 90s) and the other section an old shopping area around an intersection with lots of old, specialized private shops and cafes and stuff like that. Includes Old Navy, Bed Bath & Beyond, Petsmart, Wild Oats Market, Barnes & Noble, and, of course, Panda Express...among others.
Jordan Landing - Huge shopping center in West Jordan built starting in about 2000 or 2001, I believe, and it didn't completely finish until maybe 2004. Includes many, many major stores, including Aeropastale, T.J. Maxx, Office Max, Barnes & Noble, Lowe's, Circuit City, Wild Oats Market, Bed Bath & Beyond, Pier One Imports, Petsmart, Kohl's, Target, Sams Club, a Wal-Mart Supercenter (first of these 2 ever to be built right next to each other), and the first EVER Sears Grand. Basically, it has everything except a Best Buy. It also includes a whopping 24-screen cinema, the largest in the state.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan_Landing








The District - Further south is a shopping center that began construction in South Jordan, further south of Jordan Landing. It's being built in response to huge development expected in the area with the Daybreak Community. I'm not sure if anything has actually opened yet, but it's supposed to be modeled after The Gateway, only be twice as large and much more "mainstream" and "commercial." A JC Penny, Best Buy, and Target have already been confirmed, and a 20-screen cinema will either soon open or has opened already.

Almost all of this shopping is your typical big business, mainstream shopping, however. There's really nothing in the way of big, specialized shopping districts and streets and stuff like that.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Pedestrianized shopping streets in *Dublin* :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Oxford & Regent Streets, London*
































































* Carnaby Street*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Where in London is Carnaby street situated?


----------



## blackcountryboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*BIRMINGHAM, UK*
Birmingham is Britain's second largest city and has some excellent and varied shopping, like Leeds, Birmingham is one of England's top shopping destinations receiving about 40 million shoppers each year, (bearing in mind England's population is just over 50 million, that's pretty impressive).

*Shopping Centres/Arcades:*

*Bullring* Bullring Website 
The Bull Ring or Bullring is the city's main shopping destination with about 140 shops. The centre opened in 2003 and cost roughly £550million (€815million / US$1billion). The Bullring has been home to a market for over 800 years and was named the Bullring as it originally existed as a cattle market. In the 1960s the area was redeveloped in Britain's first indoor shopping mall, then in 2001 work began on construction of the latest Shopping Centre. The only remaining part of the 1960's building is The Rotunda a large office building that is currently being refurbished to house city apartments. There is a Bronze Bull situated in the square at the base of Rotunda which is two and a half life sized and weighs 5 tonnes. 3 light wands are also situated in the square at the base of the rotunda. These act as beacons and are 20, 25 & 30 meters in height. The oldest part of the Bullring still standing is nearly 500 years old.









































*The Great Western Arcade* Great Western Arcade Website 
The GW Arcade is a Victorian shopping Arcade with very ornate architecture. This is wherre many of Birmingham's independent stores are located and it is well worth a visit even if it's just to look at the magnificent building.

























*The Mailbox* Mailbox Website 
Formerly the main sorting office for Birmingham, this building was redeveloped in the late 1990s and is now home to some of the world's biggest names in fashion, including, Armani, Harvey Nichols, Hugo Boss and Donna Karan. The Mailbox is also home to the BBC, a multitude of top restaurants and many hundreds of apartments.

























*The Pallasades* Pallasades Website 
The Mall Pallasades is Birmingham's low end value mall, it houses shops for people with smaller budgets and less varied tastes. Situated above Birmingham New Street Station, the mall will soon be redeveloped as part of a £500million (€740million / US$950million) scheme to rejuvinate this part of the city.









*Pavilion Central* Pavilions Website 
This mall is situated in the Central Shopping District next to the Bullring, it is basically the same as many other malls in the city.









*Shopping Districts:*

*Brindleyplace*Brindleyplace website 
Brindleyplace is a mixed development home to many shops, apratments and restaurants. It is also the location of the National Sealife Centre, Ikon Gallery and Gallery 9. Started in 1994 the final phase of the development is soon to be constructed, the total cost so far has been £400million (€595million / US$760million)

















*New Street and Corporation Street* HoF Website 
New Street and Corporation Street have been the main shopping are of Birmingham for many hundreds of years, today it is home to many of the city's major stores, such as House of Fraser, Waterstones and Muji.









*The Jewellery Quarter* Jewellery Quarter Website 
The Jewellery Quarter gets its name from the industry that has been here since the industrial revolution. The area is classed as a conservation zone and and investment plan costing £250million (€370million / US$475million) is curretnly in place to ensure the area is preserved.

























*Chinatown* Chinatown History Website 
Chinatown is home to many specialist chinese supermarkets, restaurants and souvenir stores.









*Markets:*

Birmingham is famous for its diverse market areas. Anything and everything can be bought from market vendors across the city, from clothing to fish to home interiors it's all there! Visit http://www.bullringmarkets.com/ for more information.

*The Bull Ring Open Market*


















*The Bull Ring Indoor Market*










*The Rag Markets*










MORE LINKS:
martineauplace.co.uk 
beinbirmingham.com
virtualbrum.co.uk
birmingham.world-guides.com 
itchybirmingham.co.uk/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SuomiPoika said:


> Where in London is Carnaby street situated?


It is just east of Regent Street and north of Piccadilly Circus.


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice photos!!! Love Dublin.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

we need more pedestrian walk malls.

The major popular malls like Yorkdale are getting much more upscale and nicer.


----------



## jacobboyer (Jul 14, 2005)

Mall of America would be it for minneapolis area it has the worlds biggest indoor theme park and almost every store on earth.


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

Well Buffalo has 3 Macy's. And a lot of other stores.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Shopping in Manila*

Here are a couple of famous shopping centers in Manila
*
Greenbelt Lifestyle Center*
I think it's one of the most upscale malls in Manila. Louis Vuitton, Bulgari, Gucci, Prada, Tod's, DKNY, Bottega Venetta, Lacoste, Salvatore Ferragamo, and many high-end brands have boutiques here.









*Glorietta*
It's sort of like a mall for every social class. They have Armani Exchange, Guess, Zara, Mango, Calvin Klein, Lacoste, Anne Klein, Kenneth Cole, Tag Heuer, Esprit, etc.








*
Shangri-La Plaza*
Yet another upscale mall with boutiques from Escada, Tiffany & Co., Lancel, Kate Spade, Burberry, Armani, Calvin Klein, etc.








*
Gateway Mall*
Part of the Cubao district's urban redevelopment project, Gateway was designed to bring back Cubao's elegant and high-end image. Stores include Esprit, Mango, Fornarina, Lacoste, Enzo Angliolini, Lulu Castangette, Tutto Moda, Naturalizer, etc.









*Mall of Asia*
One of the world's largest malls at 386 000 square meters. It has some high-end brands like Mango, Kenneth Cole, Izod, Tag Heuer, Cartier, Topshop/Topman, Oris, Zara, Esprit, Lacoste, Marionnaud, Naturalizer and some more.








*
Alabang Town Center*
Located in Metro Manila's most expensive residential enclaves, Alabang Town Center was built to suit the taste of its target market. Shops include, Polo Ralph Lauren, Bossini, Esprit, Lacoste, Armani Exchange, 








*
SM Megamall*
Previously the Philippines' largest mall, it generally caters to all social classes. It has 12 cinemas, an ice skating rink and 3 trade halls.









*Bargain Centers*

*Divisoria, Manila* - a shopping district selling goods at really low prices. 
The place is almost entirely Chinese-owned. 









*Greenhills Shopping Center*
Ironically situated in one of Manila's richest residential communities, Greenhills is Divisoria's main competitor when it comes to bargain shopping.









from flickr.com


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I think the majority of Manila's shopping centres are mostly concentrated in shopping malls.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

*whats shopping like in your city??*
...expensive!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> It is just east of Regent Street and north of Piccadilly Circus.


Thanks


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

The world famous Harrods lit up at night:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

love london!!!!


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Forum Shoppes at Caesars

Spiral escalator




































Grand Canal Shops at the Venetian


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

Here are some more stores in or round Buffalo:

Coach
Saks Fifth Avenue
Macy's
Polo Ralph Lauren
Lord'n Taylor
Nordstrom
Old Navy
Banana Republic
Guess
J. Krew
Abercrombie & Fitch
Abercrombie & Fitch Kids
American Eagle
Gap
Steve and Barry's
Ann Taylor
Ann Taylor Loft
Delia's
Discovery Store
Apple Store
Euphoria
Victoria's Secret
New York & Company
Nine West


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Malls in Jakarta, Indonesia*

I don’t think so, if I give u all the pic of Jakarta’s Mall, Only in Jakarta, not including other cities in Indonesia. Jakarta have shopping malls:

1.ITC Kuningan
2.ITC Mangga Dua
3.ITC Cempaka Mas
4.ITC Grand Permata Hijau
5.ITC Fatmawati
6.Plaza Senayan
7.Plaza Semanggi
8.Plaza Indonesia
9.Plaza Tendean
10.Jakarta City Center (Jacc)
11.Mall Pondok Indah I
12.Mall Pondok Indah II
13.Poins Square
14.Cilandak Town Square (chetos)
15.Cilandak Mall
16.EX (Entertainment Xenter)
17.Bintaro Trade Center
18.Bintaro Indah Mall
19.Mall Ambasador
20.Mall Gajah Mada
21.Plaza 1001 Hayam Wuruk
22.Mega Mall Pluit
23.Ratu Plaza
24.E-Mall Ratu Plaza
25.Mall Taman Anggrek
26.Mall Festival Kuningan
27.STC Senayan
28.Mangga Dua Elactronic
29.Mangga Dua Square
30.WTC Mangga Dua
31.Harco Mas Mangga Dua
32.Plaza Orion Mangga Dua
33.Pasar Pagi Mangga Dua
34.Mall Artha Gading
35.Mall Kelapa Gading 1
36.Mall Kelapa Gading 2
37.Mall Kelapa Gading 3
38.Sunter Mall
39.Mega Glodok Kemayoran
40.Glodok Jaya
41.Plaza Glodok
42.Plaza Orion Glodok
43.Golden Truly Plaza
44.Mall Bekasi
44.Super Mall Karawaci
45.Mall Cikarang
46.Hyper Mall Bekasi
47.ITC Depok
48.Depok Times Square 
49.Pasaraya Mangarai
50.Pasaraya Grande
51.Blok M Plaza
52.Mall Blok M
53.La Piazza
54.Cafe Taman Semanggi
55.Bale Air
56.Automall
57.Mall Puri Indah
58.Sportsmall
59.Mall Metropolis Tangerang
60.Bugis Junction
61.Electonic City
62.Electronic City Kelapa Gading
63.Jakarta Theatre Mall
64.Sarinah Jaya Thamrin
65.Plaza Atrium
66.Mall Cinere
67.Plaza Ciputat
68.Mall Ciputat
69.Mall Taman Palem
70.Plaza Pondok Indah I
71.Plaza Pondok Indah II
72.Tanah Abang Blok A
73.Metro Tanah Abang
74.Lendetives Mall
75.Gajah Mada Center
76.Bekasi Grand Mall
77.Mall Kebayoran
78.ITC BSD
79.Simprug Town Square
80.Bogor Indah Plaza 
81.Plaza Jambu Dua Bogor
82.Bogor Plaza
83.Plaza Slipi Jaya
84.Mall Matraman
85.Plaza Cikini
86.Cibubur Times Square
87.ITC Lebak Bulus
88.ITC Kebayoran
89.Kebon Jeruk Plaza
90.Kebon Jeruk Mall
91.Mall Ciputra
92.Mall Daan Mogot
93.Pangrango plaza
94.Plaza dewi sartika
95.Plaza pasar baru bogor 
96.Plaza pasar anyar
97.Sukasari plaza
98.Ekalokasari plaza
99.Plaza hero pajajaran
100.Merdeka plaza
101.Setiabudi One
102.Kalibata Mall
103.Plaza JB Bekasi
104.other malls underconstruction

Here’s look like::

Mall Taman Anggrek, Jakarta, Indonesia.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of the malls in Jakarta reminds me of HK malls like The Taman Anggrek


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mall designs and the occupants are converging around the world. Soon it'll be meaningless to travel to shop at these generic international brands.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Toronto miscellaneous in the Bloor Street/Yorkville village:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Mall designs and the occupants are converging around the world. Soon it'll be meaningless to travel to shop at these generic international brands.


Unless you can't find these brands in your city. 

As for HK, shopping is more common in it's streets than it's malls. Even if the region has alot of nice malls, I rather do my shopping outside


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Unless you can't find these brands in your city.
> 
> As for HK, shopping is more common in it's streets than it's malls. Even if the region has alot of nice malls, I rather do my shopping outside


A lot of the brands now on sale at the more typical upscale international malls are the typical ones. The more local stuff tend to be in a more 'dingy' setting or street markets.

Unfortunately, interior malls are more the norm in Hong Kong's urban planning these days.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> A lot of the brands now on sale at the more typical upscale international malls are the typical ones. The more local stuff tend to be in a more 'dingy' setting or street markets.
> 
> Unfortunately, interior malls are more the norm in Hong Kong's urban planning these days.


Very true especially to upscale malls. Yes alot of new malls are sprouting around HK and alot of people go there. And it's not just in HK, cities like Manila will have at least one mall if there's a new town being developed.

I would go to a mall either to eat, watch a movie but rarely to shop.


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

WANCH said:


> How about Bangkok? I think almost Asian city have their areas for fake brands maybe except Tokyo



all fake stuff are from china,

and I agree except Japan that we don't see


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

BKKinTO said:


> all fake stuff are from china,
> 
> and I agree except Japan that we don't see


True about the brands in China. 

Even The United States have their fake brands. Just go to Canal St. in Manhattan and you'll see alot of pirated DVDs there!


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

paradyto said:


> Mall Taman Anggrek, Jakarta, Indonesia.


Just out of curiosity, does anybody over there consider Christmas decor to be an affront to Islam?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Toronto: It's very good. Cheap and ranges from high-end to low-end
London: Also very good. More costly though, paying with £, and not as compact


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Nutterbug said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody over there consider Christmas decor to be an affront to Islam?


I've read that people who aren't Christian celebrate Christmas for commercial purposes only.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nutterbug said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody over there consider Christmas decor to be an affront to Islam?


I think people in Jakarta are more open to these kind of things compared to other Indonesian or Muslim cities. And like Otakaw said, it's commercial. To them, they look at Christmas as more of a celebration with Santa Claus, X-Mas trees instead of seeing it as the birth of Christ.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Very true especially to upscale malls. Yes alot of new malls are sprouting around HK and alot of people go there. And it's not just in HK, cities like Manila will have at least one mall if there's a new town being developed.
> 
> I would go to a mall either to eat, watch a movie but rarely to shop.


Malls go hand in hand with new residential development. However, street markets are not growing with the new homes that are popping up. It's a shift in mentality. Even the redevelopments in pedestrianized-friendly areas such as Langham Place in Mongkok did not front the street well.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Malls go hand in hand with new residential development. However, street markets are not growing with the new homes that are popping up. It's a shift in mentality. Even the redevelopments in pedestrianized-friendly areas such as Langham Place in Mongkok did not front the street well.


The only difference is that, Langham Place is a redevelopment but it's still built in the city centre. Unlike the new malls being built in the suburbs especially Asian ones. 

One thing I noticed when I was in Manila. There is a street market right close to the Festival Mall which is part of the Filinvest Corporate City project. Most of those living in nearby areas tend to go shopping in Festival Mall and rarely go to the street markets.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> The only difference is that, Langham Place is a redevelopment but it's still built in the city centre. Unlike the new malls being built in the suburbs especially Asian ones.
> 
> One thing I noticed when I was in Manila. There is a street market right close to the Festival Mall which is part of the Filinvest Corporate City project. Most of those living in nearby areas tend to go shopping in Festival Mall and rarely go to the street markets.


Langham Place is built in the same way as the suburban malls. There is very little street-level interaction as all the activity is inside the air-conditioned box.


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Mall designs and the occupants are converging around the world. Soon it'll be meaningless to travel to shop at these generic international brands.


Certainly malls have some of the same brand shops in each country and that does lessen the excitement somewhat. 

However, i personally find it thrilling to check out malls in other countries, as inevitably there's a different tenant mix, vibe, and new things to discover.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Nutterbug said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody over there consider Christmas decor to be an affront to Islam?


Dear, Indonesian is always open for all holy days of Islam, Christian, Budhist, Hindus and Konghucu... We don't mind if all malls in Indonesia have more Christmas three in Christmas Time. We just enjoy it!!! Couse it's a Holiday too here It's happen in every malls in Indonesia...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*La Piazza, Jakarta.*








[/URL]


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Via_Montenapoleone

Via Montenapoleone
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Via Montenapoleone is an elegant street in Milan, Italy, very famous for fashion and jewelry shops. Via Montenapoleone is the most important street of the Milan's Fashion District (it: "Quadrilatero della moda"). Others famous streets are: Via della Spiga, Via Manzoni and Via Sant'Andrea.
All major Italian fashion designers have there their main ateliers and shops.
[edit]
Shops & Showrooms

Giorgio Armani
Chanel
Dolce & Gabbana
Dior
Salvatore Ferragamo
Fendi
Gianfranco Ferré
Gucci
Hermès
Kenzo
Krizia
Missoni
Moschino
Prada
Tod's
Trussardi
Valentino
Gianni Versace
Louis Vuitton
Yves Saint Laurent
Ermenegildo Zegna

Europe

Amsterdam: P.C. Hooftstraat, Kalverstraat
Antwerp: Meir
Athens: Kolonaki
Berlin: Kurfürstendamm, Friedrichstraße, Kastanienallee
Bologna: Via Indipendenza
Brussels: Avenue Louise, Boulevard de Waterloo
Chelyabinsk: Dovatoda Street
Copenhagen: Strøget
Cork: Patrick Street
Dortmund: Westenhellweg
Dublin: Grafton Street, Henry Street
Düsseldorf: Königsallee
Edinburgh: Princes Street, George Street
Frankfurt: Zeil
Glasgow: Buchanan Street
Istanbul: Istiklal Caddesi, Nisantasi, Bagdat Caddesi
Kazan: Bauman Street, Pushkin Street, Kremlin Street
Leeds:Victoria Quarter
Lisbon:Augusta Street
London: West End shopping district (including Bond Street, Oxford Street and Regent Street); Knightsbridge area (including Sloane Street); King's Road
Madrid: Gran Via, Calle Preciados, Salamanca District
Manchester: King Street, Exchange Square, Shambles Square, Spinningfields
Milan: via Montenapoleone, Galleria Vittorio Emanuele, via della Spiga
Moscow: Tverskaya Street, Tretyakov Drive, Kuznetsky Most
Newcastle upon Tyne: Northumberland Street
Nottingham: Bridlesmith Gate
Paris: Champs-Élysées, Rue du Faubourg Saint Honoré, Avenue Montaigne, Boulevard Haussmann
Porto: Rua de Santa Catarina
Prague: Wenceslas Square
Rome: Via dei Condotti (near the Piazza di Spagna), Via Veneto
Rotterdam: Lijnbaan, Beurstraverse
Salzburg: Getreidegasse
Sofia: Vitosha Boulevard
St Petersburg: Central business district; Garden Street, Nevsky Prospekt; Gostiny Dvor and The Passage
Stockholm: Stureplan
Vienna: Graben, Tuchlauben, Kohlmarkt, Kärntnerstraße
Warsaw: Nowy ?wiat Street
Yekaterinburg: Prospekt Lenina
Zurich: Bahnhofstrasse


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^ One thing I've always wondered. When people list up to ten places as "location", 
what does that mean? Does it mean they have residences in ten cities, or have visited
ten cities, or lived in ten cities in the past? Very few people on here actually maintain multiple residences. Many can barely maintain one.LOL


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

Taller said:


> ^ One thing I've always wondered. When people list up to ten places as "location",
> what does that mean? Does it mean they have residences in ten cities, or have visited
> ten cities, or lived in ten cities in the past? Very few people on here actually maintain multiple residences. Many can barely maintain one.LOL



 eheh, I live mostly in Berlin, but I go to Milan 2 months per year (I have two flats there) and 1 month per year to Barcelona (where my parents live in the summer) I go quite often to Bremen and I lived in New York and London (for 7 yrs) there u go  (I'm half Italian - half Slovenian)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^ Lucky you! I couldn't handle more than one rent/morgage day per month!


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

Malls always pop up in the suburbs.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle*


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are the best pictures of SEATTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Though I like shopping malls, I still find those open air shopping promenades attractive like *Third St. Promenade* in Santa Monica.










In East Asian cities, I like those multi-level commericial buildings like those in HK, Tokyo or Seoul.


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

what about sydney or melbourne??


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei*'s Hsimending





































Taipei also has a lot of malls, such as New York New York, but this one is among the vibrant night-time street markets.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

You noticed that in Taipei, they don't use much neon lights compared to HK or even Shanghai.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> You noticed that in Taipei, they don't use much neon lights compared to HK or even Shanghai.


Oh there are *a lot* of neon lights in Taipei. I haven't shown the picture of the main street illuminated in that photo set.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Oh there are *a lot* of neon lights in Taipei. I haven't shown the picture of the main street illuminated in that photo set.


Taipei has it's neon but they are not as fancy compared to the ones of HK, Shanghai or Tokyo.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Taipei has it's neon but they are not as fancy compared to the ones of HK, Shanghai or Tokyo.


Actually, Taipei's neon and advertisement arrangements are very similar to those in Tokyo and Seoul. They're mostly vertical that are fastened along the sides of buildings rather than the horizontal ones that dominate Hong Kong's seemingly chaotic street scenes.


----------



## Rall (Aug 31, 2006)

...


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

does anybody have any pictures of madrid or buenos aires??


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Vancouver has Burrard Street with Coach, Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Tiffany, Georgia just off Burrard has Gucci, West hastings has Chanel, Hugo Boss, Cartier, Escada, Roche Bobois, Leone dept store which has Dolce & Gabbana, Versace, Iceberg etc. South Granville Street which has Pottery Barn, Restoration Hardware, Chapters, DKNY, American Apparel etc. Robson street has Armani Exchange, The Gap, Banana Republic, Roots, HMV, Zara, Club Monaco, Esprit etc.

than the suburbs has malls - Metrotown is the largest

Richmond has a lot of Asian/chinese malls - they call it the golden triangle - something like 40 asian shopping plazas/malls

aberdeen is the nicest - it has a Daiso in it  - its a 3 level mall and has a musical fountain























































ceiling detail









in the summer - may - october there is a chinese night market in richmond - its hugely popular and always busy - the food is a big attraction - a good hundred or more stalls to browse









































































some random pics

Robson Street
































































the big Sears Department Store on Robson and Granville










the hudson bay dept store - georgia and granville










Sinclair Centre Vancouver - west hastings and granville - home To Plaza Escada, Leone and more shops


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

oh and than there is Granville Island which has a great market and many art studios and shops, restaurants etc.

its just south of downtown across false creek














































you can take these little boats from the other side to get to granville island




























































it sits near townhouses/condos and a nice park


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hong Kong*





































Source:http://www.flickr.com/photos/varf/sets/72157594304507339/


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Causeway Bay, right? I more hanged out in Causeway when I was younger, now it's Mong Kok


----------



## Heavenly Creature (Apr 2, 2006)

Pit Street Mall in Sydney is the 5th largest shopping district in the world, it had 18 million Australian visitors in 2005:

















































There there is the Queen Victoria Building, a 19th Centuary shopping mall with various high class boutiques:


















































There are plenty more ones, bigger and better, just don't have any photos now.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Causeway Bay, right? I more hanged out in Causeway when I was younger, now it's Mong Kok


Yes. I think there is part of the World Trade Centre underside there too.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skybean said:


> Yes. I think there is part of the World Trade Centre underside there too.


Yes it's in the picture along with President Centre. I shopped there several times bought lingerie for my gf 

The World Trade Centre is not much of a shopping mall though the place has alot of fine restaurants and the Namco game arcade.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A nice pedestrianized shopping street (+ food) in *Potsdam, Germany*, just outside Berlin.


----------

